# More confusion !!!!



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I just want to ask your understanding regarding new immigration law which is coming into effect from 1st April 2014.

I've seen many websites and people saying that new law is *NOT* going to affect people who are married, only for Life Partners.

But today I saw the interview (BDTV) of immigration company which was posted yesterday saying that new law is going to affect *any spouses*, meaning whether you are married or not! 

I am totally confused, Please let me know your opinion on this...


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

*Experts Advice needed*

Any help from immigration experts regarding the above question, would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

What do you mean by affected? Do you have a link to the TV episode?

In short, there are very few things that could affect a married spouse, but for life partners there are some tricky things that will come into effect.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you LegalMan for your reply!

I don't think I am allowed to attach a link, but that was an internet site "BDTV: New draft immigration laws 'quite patchy'".

What I meant by affected was - if this new legislation pertains to Spouses as well as Life Partners, then is my current life partner (soon to be spouse) going to have to leave the country as we are not co-habiting for 5 years yet ??? 

Her application for renewal of life partner visa has already been submitted beginning of March 2014 and we await the outcome.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you've applied and your application was taken in and you got a receipt, then you have nothing to worry about and you must wait for the outcome. Your life partner should best not travel out of the country during the waiting period.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi LeagalMan,

Thank you very much for your reply.

Ok, we will try not to worry and hope that her new permit is going to be approved:fingerscrossed:

Do you know if the New regulation will make married couples prove 5 years co-habitation like for Life-Partners?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, people immediately qualify for TRVs if married.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you very much LegalMan for your input, much appreciated!


----------

